

Ask HN: Are there any investors that read HN? - dglassan

Besides PG, are any HN readers investing in startups?
======
shrikant
Joshua Schachter of Delicious fame (HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=joshu>)

~~~
joshu
Yo.

~~~
grinich
I wish more investors announced themselves like this...

~~~
josegonzalez
Investors can be people too.

------
nivi
This is Nivi from Venture Hacks and AngelList. I read the site a couple times
a day, right after I read Techmeme. Bonjour.

------
pg
I think a lot of VCs lurk here. I know one who says he checks HN first thing
every morning.

------
retube
Gabriel Weinberg <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=epi0Bauqu> formerly of
NamesDatabase and now of DuckDuckGo <http://duckduckgo.com/> does some angel
investing I believe. He's a regular on HN.

------
terryjsmith
Fred Wilson makes the rounds sometimes:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=fredwilson>

~~~
ziweb
He even gives credit for the stuff he finds on Hacker News:
<http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/09/apocalypse-and-bubbles.html>

------
icey
Yes, there are many investors other than PG that read (and contribute to) HN.

~~~
dglassan
that's cool, I just started reading HN and had no idea.

------
helwr
there are even more on Quora

------
dksf
+1 HN is one of my favorite sources for interesting stories, content,
conversation, etc...

------
endtime
I know of at least one - my dad.

------
kingnothing
A boutique investment banker friend of mine reads HN daily.

------
timcederman
Curious as to why you're asking?

~~~
dglassan
I started reading HN not too long ago and was just wondering. no reason really

------
rodscott80
This is good to know as I build my site up.

www.techguysmartbuy.blogspot.com

------
adrianwaj
Accredited investors now must have a net worth above $1 million excluding the
value of their primary residence.

Alternatively they should have annual earnings above $2/300,000 (this will be
reviewed.)

[http://www.trowbridgecurriculum.com/blog/accredited-
investor...](http://www.trowbridgecurriculum.com/blog/accredited-investor-net-
worth-rules-have-changed/2010/08/)

